# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] Μεταχειρισμενη κουζίνα προβλημα με ματι

## Joanna26

Καλησπερα στην ομάδα. Είχα παρει μια παλια κουζίνα μετάχειρισμενη όμως τώρα μου βγάζει κάποια προβληματα. Ένα μάτι μου έριχνε το ρελε τελικά ήταν η υγρασία τώρα έφτιαξε που άναψα το φουρνο στο δυνατό. Όμως, εχω ένα μάτι το οποίο ανοίγει στο τέρμα το μεγαλυτερο μάτι... Άνοιξα μέσα να δω για το προηγουμενο μάτι, το οποίο τελικά φτιάχτηκε, και παρατηρω ότι στο μάτι το προβληματικο έχει άλλο διακόπτη από τα υπολοιπα αλλά και το μάτι πανω του έχει δυο καλώδια αντί για περισσοτερα που έχουν τα υπόλοιπα. Επδ, η κουζίνα ήταν μεταχειρισμενη και παλια δεν την χρησιμοποιουσα τώρα που την χρησιμοποιώ παρατηρησα αυτά τα προβληματα. Βάζω εικόνες παρακατω μήπως καταλάβετε τι συμβαίνει.(αν χρειάζεται άλλο διακοπτη η φταίει τιποτα αλλο).Ευχαριστώ.

Στην πρωτη φωτο ο διακόπτης ο μπλε είναι διαφορετικός από τους υπόλοιπους διακόπτες και αντιστοιχεί στο προβληματικο μάτι.
Στις άλλες φωτο φαίνονται στο προβληματικο μάτι μόνο 2καλωδια άσπρο και μαυρο ενώ στα αλλά μάτια έχει 4καλωδια.

https://ibb.co/8BJgdsQ

https://ibb.co/xSP9gVm

https://ibb.co/hRvbrPp

----------


## IXHEM

Ο μπλε διακοπτης ειναι μεταγωγικος ? δλδ οταν τον περιστρεφεις κανει κλακ κλακ κλακ ? ποσον θεσεων ειναι ? μπορεις να βγαλεις φωτπ το βισμα απο το προβληματικο ματι? εκει που πανε-καταληγουν τα καλωδια? εχει ενα ασπρο γκρι το οποιο συνδεεται και μετα δινουν και πιο διπλα. δεν φαινεται καλα. αν μπορεις βγαλε φωτο το λευκο βυσμα που βρισκεται στο προβληματικο ματι να φαινεται πως ειναι συνδεδεμενα τον διακοπτη τις συνδεσεις του και απο μπροστα ποσων θεσεων ειναι.

ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ!!! για καθε εργασια θα κλεισεις το ρευμα απο τον διακοπτη του φουρνου που βρισκεται στον πινακα

----------


## Joanna26

> Ο μπλε διακοπτης ειναι μεταγωγικος ? δλδ οταν τον περιστρεφεις κανει κλακ κλακ κλακ ? ποσον θεσεων ειναι ? μπορεις να βγαλεις φωτπ το βισμα απο το προβληματικο ματι? εκει που πανε-καταληγουν τα καλωδια? εχει ενα ασπρο γκρι το οποιο συνδεεται και μετα δινουν και πιο διπλα. δεν φαινεται καλα. αν μπορεις βγαλε φωτο το λευκο βυσμα που βρισκεται στο προβληματικο ματι να φαινεται πως ειναι συνδεδεμενα τον διακοπτη τις συνδεσεις του και απο μπροστα ποσων θεσεων ειναι.
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ!!! για καθε εργασια θα κλεισεις το ρευμα απο τον διακοπτη του φουρνου που βρισκεται στον πινακα


Καλησπερα. Οχι δεν κάνει κλακ κλακ, όπως οι άλλοι στα αλλά μάτια. Δεν ξέρω των θέσεων έχει σβηστεί. Τώρα θα βγάλω φώτο.καποιος μου είπε ότι μήπως είναι μάτι ταχείας θέρμανσης;

----------


## Joanna26

https://ibb.co/sPb1RsZ
https://ibb.co/kKZMSwH
https://ibb.co/kKZMSwH
https://ibb.co/bRFRp52

----------


## gep58

> Όμως, εχω ένα μάτι το οποίο ανοίγει στο τέρμα το μεγαλυτερο μάτι...


ματιασμένο αποκλείεται να είναι



> Στην πρωτη φωτο ο διακόπτης ο μπλε είναι διαφορετικός από τους υπόλοιπους διακόπτες και αντιστοιχεί στο προβληματικο μάτι.


αυτός δεν είναι διακόπτης αλλά ρυθμιστής ενέργειας (simmerstat). Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει πρόβλημα και γι αυτό φουντώνει το μάτι και γίνεται μα(ν)τάρα

----------


## Joanna26

Τι εννοείς ρυθμιστής ενέργειας;νομίζω είναι αναλογικος διακοπτης νέου τυπου θερμοστατικος

----------


## gep58

Βασικά έχει διάφορες ονομασίες και οι επικρατέστερες είναι simmerstat ή energy regulator ή ρυθμιστής ενέργειας η δε διαφορά με τους παραδοσιακούς θερμοστάτες είναι αυτή

----------


## Joanna26

Επειδή εγώ δεν γνωρίζω από θερμοστατες δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολογος μπορείς να μου πεις τι διαφορά έχει από τους δίπλα διακόπτες;

----------


## gep58

Καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικά εξαρτήματα.
Χοντρά χοντρά ότι διαφορά έχει ένας απλός διακόπτης που ανάβει μια λάμπα από ένα άλλο διακόπτη που την ανάβει μεν αλλά ρυθμίζει και την φωτεινότητά της δε.
Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να μπαίνεις σε τέτοια θέματα και προβληματισμούς. Εκείνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι να μην χρησιμοποιείς την εστία αυτή -που όπως είπες ζεσταίνει στο φουλ- μέχρι να διορθωθεί από κάποιον ειδικό το πρόβλημά.

----------


## Joanna26

Από τι καταλαβα το ένα ρυθμίζει τη θερμοκρασία με άλλο τρόπο από τον άλλο. Σίγουρα έχει χαλάσει οπότε θα αγοράσω άλλον διακοπτη να βάλω. Απλα μου έκανε εντυπωση που είναι διαφορετικός από τους άλλους δίπλα του οι οποίοι κάνουν κλακ κλακ όταν τους γυρνάς ενώ αυτός όχι και επδ κάποιος μου πε κάτι για ταχεία θέρμανση λέω μήπως ήταν έτσι. Απλά δλδ είναι άλλος τυπος διακοπτη;

----------


## gep58

> Από τι καταλαβα το ένα ρυθμίζει τη θερμοκρασία με άλλο τρόπο από τον άλλο.


Έτσι ακριβώς. Τώρα αν δεν υπάρχει σαν ανταλλακτικό με κάποιες μετρήσεις που μπορεί να κάνει ο τεχνικός ίσως μπορεί να σου δώσει την λύση της αντικατάστασης του με συμβατικό διακόπτη 7 θέσεων (0-3-2½-2-1½-1-½) και να δουλεύει σαν τις υπόλοιπες εστίες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στην πρωτη φωτο ο διακόπτης ο μπλε είναι διαφορετικός από τους υπόλοιπους διακόπτες και αντιστοιχεί στο προβληματικο μάτι.
> Στις άλλες φωτο φαίνονται στο προβληματικο μάτι μόνο 2καλωδια άσπρο και μαυρο ενώ στα αλλά μάτια έχει 4καλωδια.


Στο προβληματικό μάτι έχει μια τρύπα στο κέντρο?
Αν ναι τότε πρόκειται για απλό θερμοστάτη π.χ. σαν τον παρακάτω
https://www.easy-service.gr/eshop/ko...zinas-g.h.html
Δηλαδή εκτός τα 2 καλώδια τροφοδοσίας , φεύγει και ένα 3ο "καλώδιο¨" που είναι συρμάτινος αισθητήρας και καταλήγει στο κέντρο του ματιού της προβληματικής εστίας?



> Επειδή εγώ δεν γνωρίζω από θερμοστατες δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολογος μπορείς να μου πεις τι διαφορά έχει από τους δίπλα διακόπτες;


Η διαφορά (ως παρομοίωση) είναι ότι οι εστίες που λειτουργούν με διακόπτες (που κάνουν κλακ κλακ ) έχουν διαιρεμένες κατάλληλα αντιστάσεις θέρμανσης , π.χ. φαντάσου την εστία να λειτουργεί με 4 λάμπες ως "αντιστάσεις" θέρμανσης , γυρνώντας το κουμπί στο 1ο "κλακ" ανάβει μέσα στην εστία η 1 από τις 4 λάμπες και θερμαίνεται ελαφρά αλλά σταθερά χωρίς πλεονέκτημα αυξομείωσης της θερμοκρασίας , ακολούθως στο 2ο "κλακ" ανάβουν οι 2 από τις 4 λάμπες και θερμαίνεται περισσότερο αλλά σταθερά κτλ κτλ .
Στην εστία που δεν κάνει "κλάκ" είναι θερμοστατική (με αισθητήρα συρμάτινο που τοποθετείται στο κέντρο της εστίας) με την διαφορά ότι αυτή η εστία έχει στάνταρ αναμμένες και τις 4 "λάμπες" θέρμανσης , και διακόπτεται ολικά και περιοδικά βάση του αντίστοιχου θερμοστατικού μπλέ διακόπτη.

----------


## IXHEM

> Στο προβληματικό μάτι έχει μια τρύπα στο κέντρο?
> Αν ναι τότε πρόκειται για απλό θερμοστάτη π.χ. σαν τον παρακάτω
> https://www.easy-service.gr/eshop/ko...zinas-g.h.html
> Δηλαδή εκτός τα 2 καλώδια τροφοδοσίας , φεύγει και ένα 3ο "καλώδιο¨" που είναι συρμάτινος αισθητήρας και καταλήγει στο κέντρο του ματιού της προβληματικής εστίας?
> 
> Η διαφορά (ως παρομοίωση) είναι ότι οι εστίες που λειτουργούν με διακόπτες (που κάνουν κλακ κλακ ) έχουν διαιρεμένες κατάλληλα αντιστάσεις θέρμανσης , π.χ. φαντάσου την εστία να λειτουργεί με 4 λάμπες ως "αντιστάσεις" θέρμανσης , γυρνώντας το κουμπί στο 1ο "κλακ" ανάβει μέσα στην εστία η 1 από τις 4 λάμπες και θερμαίνεται ελαφρά αλλά σταθερά χωρίς πλεονέκτημα αυξομείωσης της θερμοκρασίας , ακολούθως στο 2ο "κλακ" ανάβουν οι 2 από τις 4 λάμπες και θερμαίνεται περισσότερο αλλά σταθερά κτλ κτλ .
> Στην εστία που δεν κάνει "κλάκ" είναι θερμοστατική (με αισθητήρα συρμάτινο που τοποθετείται στο κέντρο της εστίας) με την διαφορά ότι αυτή η εστία έχει στάνταρ αναμμένες και τις 4 "λάμπες" θέρμανσης , και διακόπτεται ολικά και περιοδικά βάση του αντίστοιχου θερμοστατικού μπλέ διακόπτη.


Αγαπητε κ.Κυριακιδη πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι σαν ρυθμιστης τασης ο διακοπτης αυτος σαν ενα ντιμερ για αντιστασεις δλδ..αυτο το λεω γιατι στο ματι καταληγουν 2 καλωδια . (1 ασπρο 1 γκρι) και αυτα δηνουν και διπλα. θεωρω οτι το ασπρο ειναι ο ουδετερος και το γκρι ειναι η φαση. και το συγκεκριμενο ματι εχει 4 επαφες. που βαση την θεωρια μου εχει 2 αντιστασεις τις οποιες και παραλληριζει. μπορει καποιος στο παρελθον να εβαλε χερι και να αλλαξε τον μεταγωγικο σε ρυθμιστη τασης..γιατι μου κανει εντυπωση που εχει ολα τα ματια με μεταγωγικους και αυτο με τετοιου ειδους διακοπτη!

Ιωαννα αν μπορεις βγαλε και μια φωτο απο μπροστα πως φαινοντε ολοι οι διακοπτες.. το πρωσοπο δλδ τους διακοπτες απο εξω οχι απο μεσα για να δω την μασκα (τις ενδειξεις)

----------


## gep58

> πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι σαν ρυθμιστης τασης ο διακοπτης αυτος σαν ενα ντιμερ για αντιστασεις δλδ..αυτο το λεω γιατι στο ματι καταληγουν 2 καλωδια . (1 ασπρο 1 γκρι) και αυτα δηνουν και διπλα. θεωρω οτι το ασπρο ειναι ο ουδετερος και το γκρι ειναι η φαση. και το συγκεκριμενο ματι εχει 4 επαφες. που βαση την θεωρια μου εχει 2 αντιστασεις τις οποιες και παραλληριζει.


Δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα δηλ. Dimmer. Είναι ηλεκτρομηχανικό το σύστημα που χρησιμοποιεί.
Η εστία κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι κανονική εστία -ίσως ταχείας- και με την συνδεσμολογία που φαίνεται στη φωτο που ανέβασε η Ιωάννα παραλληλίζονται οι 3 αντιστάσεις που έχει.
Ίσως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να αναφέρει μάρκα και μοντέλο αντί φωτο της πρόσοψης.

Το εσωτερικό μιας εστίας κλασσικής (ταχείας) φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτο.

εστία φ150 2000W.jpeg

----------


## Joanna26

> Στο προβληματικό μάτι έχει μια τρύπα στο κέντρο?
> Αν ναι τότε πρόκειται για απλό θερμοστάτη π.χ. σαν τον παρακάτω
> https://www.easy-service.gr/eshop/ko...zinas-g.h.html
> Δηλαδή εκτός τα 2 καλώδια τροφοδοσίας , φεύγει και ένα 3ο "καλώδιο¨" που είναι συρμάτινος αισθητήρας και καταλήγει στο κέντρο του ματιού της προβληματικής εστίας?
> 
> Η διαφορά (ως παρομοίωση) είναι ότι οι εστίες που λειτουργούν με διακόπτες (που κάνουν κλακ κλακ ) έχουν διαιρεμένες κατάλληλα αντιστάσεις θέρμανσης , π.χ. φαντάσου την εστία να λειτουργεί με 4 λάμπες ως "αντιστάσεις" θέρμανσης , γυρνώντας το κουμπί στο 1ο "κλακ" ανάβει μέσα στην εστία η 1 από τις 4 λάμπες και θερμαίνεται ελαφρά αλλά σταθερά χωρίς πλεονέκτημα αυξομείωσης της θερμοκρασίας , ακολούθως στο 2ο "κλακ" ανάβουν οι 2 από τις 4 λάμπες και θερμαίνεται περισσότερο αλλά σταθερά κτλ κτλ .
> Στην εστία που δεν κάνει "κλάκ" είναι θερμοστατική (με αισθητήρα συρμάτινο που τοποθετείται στο κέντρο της εστίας) με την διαφορά ότι αυτή η εστία έχει στάνταρ αναμμένες και τις 4 "λάμπες" θέρμανσης , και διακόπτεται ολικά και περιοδικά βάση του αντίστοιχου θερμοστατικού μπλέ διακόπτη.


Δηλαδή μπορώ με αυτό το μάτι να επιλέξω θερμοκρασίες;η είναι ταχειας θερμανσης;δενβλεπω να φευγει άλλο καλωδιο συρματινο. Βρήκα με βάση αυτά που έλεγε πανω ένα ιδιοσ το ιντερνετ.ειναι invensys 240vac 15amp  κάπως έτσι μοιάζει 

https://images.app.goo.gl/JAoepiJb66Pedg8E8

https://images.app.goo.gl/BJyRe57koBnq21sN7

----------


## Joanna26

> Δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα δηλ. Dimmer. Είναι ηλεκτρομηχανικό το σύστημα που χρησιμοποιεί.
> Η εστία κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι κανονική εστία -ίσως ταχείας- και με την συνδεσμολογία που φαίνεται στη φωτο που ανέβασε η Ιωάννα παραλληλίζονται οι 3 αντιστάσεις που έχει.
> Ίσως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να αναφέρει μάρκα και μοντέλο αντί φωτο της πρόσοψης.
> 
> Το εσωτερικό μιας εστίας κλασσικής (ταχείας) φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτο.
> 
> εστία φ150 2000W.jpeg


Καλημερα. Ταχείας τι εννοείς μπορώ να επιλέξω θερμοκρασίες ;η δουλευει μόνιμα στο φουλ;η μάρκα είναι kendo είναι παλια η κουζίνα

----------


## Joanna26

Βρήκα εικόνες στο ίντερνετ πανω λέει invensys 240vac 15amp https://images.app.goo.gl/BJyRe57koBnq21sN7 και είναι ετσι

----------


## gep58

Έγραψα παραπάνω ότι αν ο τεχνικός κάνει κάποιες μετρήσεις είναι πιθανόν ο simmerstat να μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με απλό διακόπτη εστίας 7 θέσεων στην περίπτωση που δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί ανταλλακτικό.
Η εστία θα λειτουργεί με τις εκ κατασκευής της προ-ρυθμισμένες θερμοκρασίες και σύμφωνα με την επιλογή του διακόπτη.

Ταχείας είναι ένας τύπος εστίας που το χαρακτηριστικό της είναι μια κόκκινη βούλα στο κέντρο.

Η εστία που περιέγραψε ο Κυριακίδης είναι τύπος παλιάς αυτόματης εστίας που σίγουρα πλέον δεν βρίσκεις τον ειδικό θερμοστάτη στο εμπόριο που απαιτείται για την λειτουργία της γιατί έχει αποσυρθεί.

----------


## Joanna26

> Έγραψα παραπάνω ότι αν ο τεχνικός κάνει κάποιες μετρήσεις είναι πιθανόν ο simmerstat να μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με απλό διακόπτη εστίας 7 θέσεων στην περίπτωση που δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί ανταλλακτικό.
> Η εστία θα λειτουργεί με τις εκ κατασκευής της προ-ρυθμισμένες θερμοκρασίες και σύμφωνα με την επιλογή του διακόπτη.
> 
> Ταχείας είναι ένας τύπος εστίας που το χαρακτηριστικό της είναι μια κόκκινη βούλα στο κέντρο.
> 
> Η εστία που περιέγραψε ο Κυριακίδης είναι τύπος παλιάς αυτόματης εστίας που σίγουρα πλέον δεν βρίσκεις τον ειδικό θερμοστάτη στο εμπόριο που απαιτείται για την λειτουργία της γιατί έχει αποσυρθεί.


Α μάλιστα... Οχι δεν έχει η εστία  κόκκινη βουλα στο κέντρο. Επδ είναι παλια η κουζίνα μεταχειρισμενη έχουν σβηστεί και τα γράμματα μόνο ένα 1 φαίνεται οπότε έχει διαρρύθμιση. Πιστευω θα βρω ανταλλακτικό ελπίζω να μην είναι ακριβό. Απλά ρωτάω γιατί δεν ήξερα πως να ζητήσω το διακοπτη. Πάντως περιεργο που επέλεξαν στο μεγάλο το μάτι να βάλλουν άλλου τυπου "διακοπτη" Ενώ τα αλλά μάτια έχουν τα κλασσικά με τις θέσεις. Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ και όλους θα ρωτησω για ανταλλακτικό τώρα και ελπίζω να μην είναι πανακριβο.

----------


## Joanna26

Αφου έλυσα αυτό το θέμα που είναι βασικό να σας πω και το άλλο θέμα. Ο φουρνος στην αρχή νόμιζα έχει καεί η πανω αντίσταση με κάποιες μετρήσεις που έγιναν με τη βοήθεια ενός φίλου μεπολυμετεο διαπιστώσαμε ότι δεν έχει καεί απλά επδ είχαν σβηστεί τα γράμματα είχα βρει ένα κουμπί στο ίντερνετ ίδιο και νόμιζα ότι έτσι πανε πανω κάτω αντιστάσεις.. Κτλ όμως ήταν λάθος οπότε μετρήσαμε από την αρχή που δουλευει η πανω η η κάτω αντίσταση και βρήκαμε την αντιστοίχιση στα κουμπιά. Απλά τώρα παρατηρω ότι όταν το βάζω στους 200οc νομίζω ότι είναι παααρα πολυ δυνατή δλδ τις πατατες μου τις έψησε σε 45 λεπτά . Όποτε πως μπορώ να βρω αν δουλευει στο φουλ;ο θερμοστάτη σβήνει όταν το βάζω σε χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία τι μπορεί να φταίει ;

----------


## gep58

> Αφου έλυσα αυτό το θέμα που είναι βασικό να σας πω και το άλλο θέμα.


Μμμμ... αρχίζω να υποψιάζομαι μήπως κάποιο χέρι από αυτά που λένε "πιάνουν τα χέρια μου" τα έχει σκαλίσει όλα.




> ο θερμοστάτη σβήνει όταν το βάζω σε χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία τι μπορεί να φταίει ;


δηλ τι εννοείς σβήνει. Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να σβήνει πιάνοντας την χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία που έχεις ρυθμίσει

Πες τον φίλο σου να μετρήσει με πυρόμετρο για να δείτε πως ανταποκρίνεται ο θερμοστάτης στις διάφορες θερμοκρασίες. Το πολύμετρό του μπορεί να έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα.

----------


## Joanna26

> Μμμμ... αρχίζω να υποψιάζομαι μήπως κάποιο χέρι από αυτά που λένε "πιάνουν τα χέρια μου" τα έχει σκαλίσει όλα.
> 
> 
> δηλ τι εννοείς σβήνει. Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να σβήνει πιάνοντας την χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία που έχεις ρυθμίσει
> 
> Πες τον φίλο σου να μετρήσει με πυρόμετρο για να δείτε πως ανταποκρίνεται ο θερμοστάτης στις διάφορες θερμοκρασίες. Το πολύμετρό του μπορεί να έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα.


Πυρομετρο;παιδια τελικά σιγουρευτηκα γτ τώρα μόλις εψησα ένα κέικ και μου το έκανε κάρβουνο από πανω σε είκοσι λεπτά τόσο ήθελε βέβαια το κέικ για να γίνει και το χα βάλει αρχικά στους 180 μετά στους 50 δεν έσβηνε ο θερμοστάτη το φωτάκι. Και αν τέλει έκαιγε όλο το μηχάνημα παρά πολυυ.. Μπαα δεν νομίζω να έχει πυρομετρο το πολυμετρο του. Γτ το είδα και εγώ όταν είχε έρθει. Εγώ βασικά την έψαχνα πολλή τη δουλειά και με βιντεάκια στο ίντερνετ αλλά αυτό με το μάτι δεν μπορουσα να το καταλάβω οπότε με διαφωτίσει φίλος. Γτ είχα παραδώσει τα όπλα. Να φανταστείτε έχω κάνει μόνη μου συντήρηση αιρκοντισιον, έχω ξεβιδωσει νεροχυτη άλλαξα το πορτακι της πορτας πλυντηριου που έσπασε και μέχρι να το αλλάξω το άνοιγμα από πανω και εβαζα το χέρι μου. Προφανώς όλα αυτά τα κάνω με προσοχη  και εκτός ρευματος. Επίσης ξέρω λίγα από κυκλώματα και τετοια και μου την έχει βαρεσει εκεί τώρα😂😂😂αλλά αυτά με την κουζίνα μεπαραδυσκολεψαν η αλήθεια είναι. Γενικά έχω γλιτώσει αρκετά λεφτά έτσι φτιάχνοντας τα μόνη μουΓτ δν χρειάζεται και λεφτά.τωρα βέβαια ήμουν στο τσακ να φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο για την κουζίναδεν πηγαινεαλλο.

----------


## IXHEM

κοιτα γενικα σε χαιρομαι που εισαι γυναικα και ασχολεισαι και με μαστορεματα. εγω ειμαι νεος ηλεκτρολογος αν και δουλευω ως ηλεκτρολογος 5-6 χρονια. τα ηλεκτρολογικα σχετικα με αλλα μαστορεματα ειναι πιο επικινδυνα. στην πρωτη σελιδα ενος βιβλιου στο επαλ (οταν ημου μαθητης)εγραφε ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ. :P τελος για να μην γινομαι και τοσο γραφικος, στα αναφερω γιατι εχω χρεος ως ηλεκτρολογος να σε βαζω στο τρυπακι οταν καταπιανεσε με ηλεκτρικες συσκευες να προσεχεις.

----------


## Joanna26

Ναι το γνωρίζω προσεχω παρα πολυ .

----------

